# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.57

## mohamed73

USB flashing improved
 - Added donwgrade check in DEAD mode flashing for :
 - RAPIDO ADL
 - RAPIDO COLD 
 - XG223
 - RAPUv11 , RAPUv21
 - RAP3gV4 , BRCM
 This option check FW version inside phone and inside flash files
 - After Flash operations improved for all platforms
 - fpscry files flashing revised , old files not work anymore. 
 - RAPIDO ADL flashing revised and improved 
 - Some other little fixes and improvements in flashing at all 
 - User Data operations improved
 - WD2 phonebook reading and extraction was broken in some cases (when phonebook damaged)   
 - Other
 - Ini revised and updated
 - Some bugfixes
 - Stuff Files updated الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بارك الله فيــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله خيراا 
على بركة

----------


## أحمد الامام

مشكور صديقناااا

----------

